# Just Watched Numb



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Soooo....I finally got around to watching the all too famous movie "Numb'' after having wanted to see it since March. I personally was waayyy too DP'd/DR'd whilst watching it, but this is my critique (not too comprehensive):

It was boring, I'll admit that. I remember another member on here describing it like, ''Even grass grows faster than how long and tedious that movie was" and to some degree I agree. It wasn't too exciting,..and did a semi-good job of portraying DP. I watched this movie with my parents so that they could get a feel for what I'm going thru, but some of the parts were too R-rated and that was kind of embarrassing to sit thru with them (lots of fast-forwarding lol).

These are the things that stood out to me the most: (pretty random things)

- Hudson the main character practically wore the same outfit in every scene! Minus the off-yellow flannel shirt and the formal suit at his father's passing.

-Was it just me or were Sara's cheeks really flushed at all times? I kept thinking she had a natural built in blush, or it was excessive makeup?

-Was the research/institute place that Hudson went to the Mount Sinai research unit in N.Y? And was that really Dr. Daphne Simeon?

-The ending was pretty vague...like just left you wondering what the hell would happen to him next...

I can't really think of any more points, but I will add some more as I remember them. All in all, 6/10 for me. Oh, also, the one thing I could relate to the most was his sense of desperation...that's pretty much how I was the first month or two after getting DP. It would have been so inspiring and moving had he or the doctors come up with a solid treatment plan that would get him well, instead of just, ''Okay I've tried all my options...gotta accept this now.''

P.S: I know there are a lot of threads created on this topic, but I was too lazy to search for them. I'm sorry if this is like the 100th topic made...my bad.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

No it wasn't really Daphne. I got to meet Daphne in 2008. She's a brunette and rather short. She autographed my chest.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

insaticiable said:


> - Hudson the main character practically wore the same outfit in every scene! Minus the off-yellow flannel shirt and the formal suit at his father's passing.


Have you ever been really depressed? you tend to stop caring about clothes and well, everything. I guess maybe women cling on to the outfit thing to the last breath


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Dupe post


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> She autographed my chest.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> No it wasn't really Daphne. I got to meet Daphne in 2008. She's a brunette and rather short. She autographed my chest.


How Frisky! Please ELABORATE! Haha


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

Ironically, I watched this movie shortly after I had recovered from DP/DR. It was nice to watch it during that time. Watching it now, I just don't know lol.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Insactiable if you do search around these boards you'll find out lots of information on this including wordy paragraphs of mine about how i feel about the film and why it is the way it is and why its recieved like it is.. Its complicated, and i'm not going into it again.

The person who made the film has DP and the film is supposed to basically mirror his life quite a bit - begging the question that perhaps a REAL documentary in documentary form (Rather than this format) is much needed. But this follows an unhappy medium of the two in which even a compromise was made at the end. That compromise is the suggestion that they stayed together when in actuality the girl leaves him. Yes that is right. She (eventualy) leaves him. But for the film to "ship" or better yet to be "green lit" it has to have the ending that it atleast did have. But other than that stick to its TRUE NATURE and no blow bullshit around like them "Finding a cure" as one would hope for. Brutal truth is he actually did have to accept it and move on to make the movie about it like many others have including my dad. Sucks. But hey.

Oh the hoops people must go through to get things green-lit

And I leave you with this. I can't find the quote directly







. But its like: People will believe that which comfortable but untrue over that which is true but uncomfortable. I think it was Nietzsche. I could be wrong.

Yeah the ending wasn't so good.. the beginning felt rushed to me too.

Wearing the same clothing: Good stuff
Flush red in the face: Makeup or possible a history of alcoholism in her family


----------

